# Two Jandaz Cockapoo in The Spencer's Arms in Putney



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We went to The Spencer's Arms in Putney after the boat race and met not one, but two Jandaz Cockapoos! One was a five year old Toy/Show cross called Molly. Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of Molly. 

The second was Bertie, a 15 week old F2 Cockapoo pup... (on the right below) 



















The WEIRDEST thing was that my sister came over and asked why I was talking to her colleague... Bertie's owner. Too many coincidences in one day lol!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh nothing better than a cockapoo chat ... and we all know the jandaz gang like the pub ... Romeo is always in the pub  

Pleased you had a lovely day x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

They look like twins!!! so cute


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

They were incredibly similar! Bertie's coat was much curlier though and he was a lovely chunky boy compared to our lyth Saffi!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Three cockapoo's in the same pub!!!! where there any other dogs ?? x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, there was a working Cocker and a terrier too - lots of doggies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish we had a doggy friendly pub...it would be so nice to go for dinner and a drink and bring lady along....she would love it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Are dogs not allowed in pubs in Canada Amanda?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no, dogs aren't allowed in most places. no eating establishments, and no stores except pet stores.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Poop - that sucks. Move to England


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Done! 
lol....I would love to move to England...I have always dreamed of it as a kid. I have never been...but I want to visit so badly. 
Hoping one day.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We can all meet with our 'Poos in the pub when you come!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Done!
> lol....I would love to move to England...I have always dreamed of it as a kid. I have never been...but I want to visit so badly.
> Hoping one day.


You're practically English being Canadian anyway  You say 'z' correctly!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Mo get a thread going, you could travel over here and stay with us all, get to see ALL the sights of the UK as you move around us .... cheap holiday and get to meet us all xx


----------

